# Torelli -- what's up with this line of frames?



## us_wr (Feb 4, 2006)

Anybody ride a Torelli frame? Last write up I found was for 1998 steel frame.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

For more information, see the distributors page. Mr. Modonico Sr retired last year. Junior is running the business now. They have a small but very loyal following. Good quality steel and aluminum bikes. 

http://www.torelli.com/


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

us_wr said:


> Anybody ride a Torelli frame? Last write up I found was for 1998 steel frame.


I have an older one. Very nice ride. Very good people. Like their steel frames a lot. Not sure about this flirtation they've been doing with aluminum. I'm not sure who their market is there.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Regarding aluminum, it's most likely about trying to keep up with the times to some extent. That said, the overall market is clearly moving towards carbon these days. Quite a bit of a stretch for a small framebuilder to compete in if they were to manufacture themselves. Aluminum at least keeps them competive for light race frames. Steel is certainly what they've built their reputation on but not sure how many more years steel will be popular. 

I say a quote from Eddy Merckx stating his surprise about all the steel frame interest, only in the US, for his frames. He didn't understand why someone would want a steel frame these days. 

I suspect in 5 or so years that the nostalgia of steel frames will have passed but we'll see.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

I have a 2000-something Torelli titanio with which I'm quite pleased. I know some people who have steel Torellis, and they are always enthusiastic about them. My impression is good frames, good value.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

steel torelli I had had (as described on their website) above average paint, alignment
The steel frames had unique geometry with long top tube, very relaxed seat tube like old steel lemond geometry.

Their aluminum frames have standard geometry I think and
seem good, as they use quality columbus tubing.
They don't seem to have popular name brand or marketing.


----------

